# What do you use your VPS for?



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 12, 2014)

While I'm a service provider, I still buy virtual servers from other providers.  Here's a quick list of what I use mine purchased VPS for:


Distributed DNS servers across the country
Control panels
Fail-over for some of our hosted systems (things happen - if our systems go down - we need something to rely on!)
VPN servers
File/config/ISO repositories (things that don't matter if they're discovered)
Here's what I use my personal VPS for:


Game servers
Personal websites
Personal VPN server
"cloud" storage (I greatly dislike the term "cloud" - it has become meaningless) [and again, non-sensitive files/information]
test platforms
What do you use yours for?


----------



## clownjugglar (Aug 12, 2014)

I use my OVH dedicated for file storage, ircd, and a small minecraft server. Often used to test random things I find on github too.

My VPS I use for ssh tunneling while at work, mumble server and messing with dnscrypt stuff, and i'll download interesting things to it while at work since it's located closer to me than my OVH box.


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 12, 2014)

clownjugglar said:


> I use my OVH dedicated for file storage, ircd, and a small minecraft server. Often used to test random things I find on github too.


do you spin up new VM's for each instance or are these just run directly on the server?  It's so easy to put everything in a virtual environment once the initial setup is done that I just isolate everything into a virtual container in my little homelab.  Just makes me feel a little safer -- something goes wrong I can just blast it away and start over for only 1 application.


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2014)

Using VPS less and less.

What I usually do with them:

1. Remote file storage

2. Jabber server

3. Voice server

4. Shell environment for various scripts

5. Remote scheduled data collectors (audio/video)


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't have a VPS anymore.   My girlfriend wouldn't approve of spending money on such things..

Playing with the Ubuntu box at work is about as close as I get to having a chance to play about with things, and even then it's a live box for the firewall logs from the Cisco's so I can't really have a proper play... -.-


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeesh man, I hope you revoked her shopping privileges.  That's a one-way ticket to a miserable life if you don't cure the situation or bail pronto.


----------



## datarealm (Aug 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> Using VPS less and less.


Is this because you are using something else, or just lack of time for side projects?


----------



## Imam86 (Aug 12, 2014)

Mostly for experiments and learning. In an urgent situation, it could be a backup server.
When I give presentations in a class, it can be a web server or anything that related to the subject.

For personal usage, I use it as vpn. Because my ISP has damn strict rules, blocked everywhere.
*I need to read MANGA.* :angry:


----------



## 24/7/365 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jacob said:


> I don't have a VPS anymore.   My girlfriend wouldn't approve of spending money on such things..
> 
> Playing with the Ubuntu box at work is about as close as I get to having a chance to play about with things, and even then it's a live box for the firewall logs from the Cisco's so I can't really have a proper play... -.-


Would she have a problem with even the low priced $10/yr VPS?


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2014)

Jacob said:


> I don't have a VPS anymore.   My girlfriend wouldn't approve of spending money on such things..
> 
> Playing with the Ubuntu box at work is about as close as I get to having a chance to play about with things, and even then it's a live box for the firewall logs from the Cisco's so I can't really have a proper play... -.-


Why does the girlfriend keep your balls in her purse and has pickpocketed your wallet?


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2014)

datarealm said:


> Is this because you are using something else, or just lack of time for side projects?


Certainly a lack of time.  But is stupid to squander hard earned money on VPS charity to degree I use to.

Other projects I do have I am throwing up on existing resources or front side disguised dedicated servers.  But even dedicated/colo I am pulling back on.

Instead of paying virtual bills with real money, I go buy some new gear for my LAN environment


----------



## Imam86 (Aug 12, 2014)

Jacob said:


> I don't have a VPS anymore.   My girlfriend wouldn't approve of spending money on such things..


It's the opposite of me.


My girlfriend had a dream to give me a data center on my birthday later.

Hahahahaha... :lol:


----------



## kcaj (Aug 12, 2014)

VPN Server

File storage

Have a setup that pulls images from a couple of CCTV cameras on the exterior of the property

Transmission (torrenting)

DeVeDe (encode video files from torrents into DVD playable content)

MySQL (used by Piwik)

Piwik installation for log analysis and for use on a few other sites for friends

ZNC IRC bouncer

HTTP content (images etc)


----------



## Shados (Aug 12, 2014)

Web server, gitolite server, build & ci server, teamspeak server, monitoring server, remote development environment, backup servers, ghetto CDN, tunnel endpoints, game servers, occasional mirroring of open source services that are temporarily down, testbeds for various things, chat bots... Lots of stuff, these days. This is across both VPS and dedicated boxen though.


Oddly enough I've been steadily lowering the number of servers I have as I steadily increase the number of services I run, am now down to just 2 dedicated boxes, 3 vps and a few hundred spare $ on vultr+DO for random shit I spin up.


----------



## sv01 (Aug 13, 2014)

personal :


mail server + sync every minute to backup server
owncloud 
vpn 
shoutcast
employer :


2 vps : mail server
4 VPS : file storage (backup all computer data)
4 : DNS
1 : VPN
1: LAMP server

and few VPS for playing


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 13, 2014)

Shados said:


> ghetto CDN


Is this an open source application?


----------



## MonsteR (Aug 13, 2014)

Cpanel and Solusvm and of course our WHMCS is the only systems we use that are coded by others.


----------



## RosenHost (Aug 20, 2014)

Mostly development purposes and a few low traffic Wordpress blogs.


----------



## mikeyur (Aug 20, 2014)

1e10 said:


> Piwik installation for log analysis and for use on a few other sites for friends


How do you like Piwik? I've considered setting up an installation for a few of my sites as a test.



Shados said:


> ghetto CDN


I thought I had this trademarked, GhettoCDN™. What are you using to manage your CDN? - or is it as ghetto as mine (a bunch of geographically diverse, rsync'd boxes with Route53 DNS (latency-based queries))


----------



## Shados (Aug 22, 2014)

mikeyur said:


> I thought I had this trademarked, GhettoCDN™. What are you using to manage your CDN? - or is it as ghetto as mine (a bunch of geographically diverse, rsync'd boxes with Route53 DNS (latency-based queries))


Wrote bespoke software that distributes content among nodes based on geographic popularity. Wouldn't be hard to extend it to account for more factors, but not really necessary given it's only running on a few boxes anyway.


----------



## Gaiacom_LC (Aug 22, 2014)

I have some personal boxes also, mainly used for backup and personal files. 

I've never gotten with the iCloud, etc stuff, I'll just store images and whatnot on a VM.  

Or maybe an overseas VPN when NHL season and local broadcast blackouts come around.


----------



## iann_lfcvps (Aug 23, 2014)

My personal ones are used for:


Icinga
A few personal sites
media acquisition services...
Selenium servers with PhantomJS


----------

